# Wooden Ladder



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you have a wooden ladder, for your birds and if they use it ? 

One like this, (or smaller, similar)










I was looking on getting one, but I didn't know if they would go up it/use it 


Thanks Sophia x


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, Dooby has one and uses it all the time. In fact I was just (10 minutes ago) saying to Darryl that I want to get another couple of ladders to join together so that he can climb from the floor up into his cage when he wants to, at the moment, I have to lift him back in. So, yes, is the answer, we do have one and yes, he does use it.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

We have ladders too. They love playing on them. Good excersize! 

Some advice... DO NOT get the colored ladders. I know they are pretty and all but the color transfers onto yout tiel. I had pinks birds for awhile. Mojo STILL has that pink spot on her.


Plukie..Get a couple of really long, as straight as you can find, tree branches, some smaller ones and some stainless steel nails or screws and make a big ladder.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a ladder too Flicky uses it to get from his lowest perch to his highest perch and he really likes it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a ladder on my play gym and they always use is it to climb up it took them all a bit but now they use it all the time I want to get one like Plukie is talking about I saw one of those very long ones that go from the floor to the cage.
My play gym has a coloured ladder and I have never had a problem with them turning colours even yesterday I washed the playgym and it was still a little wet and they were on it with no problems, the only problem I had with colour was when I used a calcium/cuttle bone that was pink and white, it turned Minnie all pink she actually looked quite cute pink


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I have one for the budgies. And yes, birds adore ladders! My old budgie, Percy especially loved them. I'm sure Earl and Little Bill would like one hehe.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have any ladders for my birds. They are both swing obsessed  I did want to get a big ladder for Spike to climb into his cage. I seen it at a petstore on sale but when I went back they were like 20 dollars


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

My Tiel's LOVE the ladders. They take turns climbing up and down on them.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Definitely get a ladder. My guys love the ladder.

It's great exercise plus it's a great mental stimulus for them when they are trying to figure out how to go down a ladder. 

It another form of entertainment for them.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Babi said:


> Plukie..Get a couple of really long, as straight as you can find, tree branches, some smaller ones and some stainless steel nails or screws and make a big ladder.


That sounds oh so simple..........now, this is me you are talking to. If I went and got a couple of straight branches and nailed smaller ones on for the rungs, I can assure you, Dooby would have a slide in no time. Wallpapering, painting, gardening, tiling, yes, I can do those but anything that involves nails or screws, forget it.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> It another form of entertainment for them.


And us, watching them do funny things on it too! One of mine thought she was still small enough to fit through the rungs..LOL Mojo likes to hang upside down on it (and everything else) and spread her wings and just "hang" out...hehe


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

ANOTHER QUESTION ABOUT THE LADDER : 

If I got one long enough to go from the floor to the cage door, do you think they would use the ladder or just fly up, because they do fly in the door way sometimes, so would they climb or fly ??? 

Thanks for all the answers, Sophia xxx


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, mine have and use their ladders. The tiels have four ladders. Two small ones that connect the opening between their cages and one extra large one in each cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys never used their ladder, so i just took it out.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mine never used a ladder in the cage when I had one in there all it was, was something for them to poop on  they only use the ladder on the play gym and even that took them awhile to get use to it.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one for my budgies and they love climbing up and down on it, I would recommend one!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a few wooden latters and one i think is plastic coated, It came with one of the cages i have 

my birds love em, I've got one in my love birds cage and she loves it goes up and down all day she'll move it closer to what she's trying to reach and she loves napping on it 

and the other 2 i've got going from the tops of the cages(like attaching the 2 cages together) and they're attached to big dish they take thier bath in, and at times they'll walk across one cage top across the ladder to get into the bath 

and theres time's i'll switch the ladders around and hang on on the outside of the cage( i had to do it for baby and nibbles when i first got them- they were scared to climb up the side of the cage to go to the top- now they've shown the other tiels how to come out the cage door climb up the ladder and get right to the top of the cage


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got mine a wooden ladder the other day, they have no idea what it is yet, but I'm sure they'll figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a ladder, but haven't found a large one yet, to go from the floor to the cage door. I will have to look in Pets At Home when I am near by, since I don't know wheather the website is up and running yet


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

The bird fair that happens in my area sells these huge ladders. They have some that are 4-5 feet long. Those would be great from the floor to the cage. I'm going to get one at the next fair.... in April.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if you can't find a ladder to from the cage to the floor -- how about a rope perch they make those pretty long and you can twist them how ever you like you could make it wiggly, or swirly or just plain straight 

mine love walking up and down thier ropes as much as they do thier ladders


----------

